# Birthday cake



## VioletDog (Mar 19, 2006)

Violet is 9 months old today and since she's officially owned by an 8-year old, there's a party to celebrate every milestone. Here's an easy way to celebrate a maltese birthday:

We made a little cake for Violet by mixing her kibble, peanut butter, grated carrot, and dry oatmeal. Shaped it into a pattie and inserted a chewstick in the center as the "candle." (she often gets a little grated carrot or occasionally peanut butter with her kibble anyway, so I'm not expecting this to upset her stomach!)

For ourselves, we made cupcakes that looked like a maltese: frosted vanilla cupcakes with vanilla buttercream frosting, dipped them into shredded coconut, used black gumdrops for nose and slivers of black gumdrop for eyes and a slice of red gumdrop for a tongue. Very cute! If you're good at cake decorating, you can build up the icing to form a snout at the bottom of the face and ears on the side. (and for this idea I have to credit an old issue of American Girl magazine--this was one of their ideas for making polar bear cupcakes, but my daughter noticed it looked a lot like Violet!)


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

very cute, violet is lucky to have such a creative mommy. do you have pics?


----------

